
A Promising Backup to the Honeybee Is Shut Down - brohee
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/a-promising-backup-to-the-honeybee-is-shut-down/
======
brohee
We discussed a bit more than a week ago about this plan, before we knew about
the cancellation :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16446088](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16446088)

~~~
yawz
I was looking for this link :). You beat me to it.

